# pdf dateien erstellen mit Photoshop mehrere seiten in einer pdf datei?



## walter-markus (15. Februar 2004)

Ich hab zwar schon eine seite als pdf datei abgespeichert bei Photoshop aber ich will mehrere seiten in einer pdf datei haben geht das bei Photoshop?,...oder nicht?

Falls nicht welches Prog könnt ihr mir empfehlen dort ich selber pdf dateien schreiben mit mehreren seiten und auch weit über 100 seiten...

Dort man auch mal nen Menü machen kann also iNhaltsverzeichnis und mit doppelklick auf das thema kommt man dann zu denn thema...

Ich weis es nicht obs ihr richtig ist aber falls nicht bitte ich um verzeihung und das es bitte ins richtige verschoben wird.


----------



## Philip Kurz (15. Februar 2004)

Eine mehrseitige pdf-Datei kann man, meiner Meinung nach, nicht mit Photoshop erstellen, da man auch immer nur eine Seite öffnen kann. Aber ich habe dir einen Link rausgesucht, der dir eventuell weiterhelfen könnte  

http://www.freidok.uni-freiburg.de/freidok/tutorial/pdf-erstellen.html#pdfsoftware


----------



## walter-markus (15. Februar 2004)

Danke in verbindung mit Word kann ich dann mit word pdf dateien erstellen


----------



## suju (9. November 2004)

hi,
photoshop cs bietet die möglichkeit, pdf-präsentationen per klick zu erzeugen, auch mit 300 seiten, wenn es sein muß...
gruss
kk


----------

